# Hawaii Pricing



## acilia

Heard a rumor on one of my Facebook groups that the Hawaii pricing has decreased from 20% to 10% and that Gucci is going to decease their discount soon too. Does anyone from Hawaii have more information about this?


----------



## brnicutie

acilia said:


> Heard a rumor on one of my Facebook groups that the Hawaii pricing has decreased from 20% to 10% and that Gucci is going to decease their discount soon too. Does anyone from Hawaii have more information about this?


I'm heading to Ala Moana later. I'll go and find out for you.


----------



## waimanalo18

acilia said:


> Heard a rumor on one of my Facebook groups that the Hawaii pricing has decreased from 20% to 10% and that Gucci is going to decease their discount soon too. Does anyone from Hawaii have more information about this?


Yes it is true. YSL started July 1st decreased to 10% from 20%, gucci is the same starting the 14th. I havent heard anything from LV


----------



## acilia

Oh no, I'm literally flying there on the 15th I'm so sad.


----------



## waimanalo18

acilia said:


> Oh no, I'm literally flying there on the 15th I'm so sad.


Do you have an SA from gucci? You can probably reach out before the 14th and get it on higher discount. I have one i can share from Ala Moana location if you dont have one.


----------



## acilia

That would be amazing if I could get their information!


----------



## brnicutie

brnicutie said:


> I'm heading to Ala Moana later. I'll go and find out for you.





acilia said:


> That would be amazing if I could get their information!


I just came from Gucci at Ala Moana and talked to my SA. Gucci is still 20% off until 7/14, then it drops to 10%. Let me know if you need his info.


----------



## acilia

Yes! I'd love it if you're willing to share his info, please DM me!


----------



## trissy15

Oh wow! I was able to get the Medium Loulou for under 2k with the 20% discount in February from Honolulu. With the price increase now, I’m glad I purchased when I did.


----------



## waimanalo18

trissy15 said:


> Oh wow! I was able to get the Medium Loulou for under 2k with the 20% discount in February from Honolulu. With the price increase now, I’m glad I purchased when I did.


Its not really a price increase its a discount decrease, mainland retail price is still the same.


----------



## trissy15

waimanalo18 said:


> Its not really a price increase its a discount decrease, mainland retail price is still the same.


 The bag is now $2350 online, it was $2290 before the increase a while back.


----------



## HeatherGrace

Is this long-term? I have a vacation planned for January 2020 and told Hubby I was saving up to get something special during our trip…


----------



## brnicutie

HeatherGrace said:


> Is this long-term? I have a vacation planned for January 2020 and told Hubby I was saving up to get something special during our trip…


I was at the store two weeks ago and the manager told me it's 10% off the mainland prices. It used to be 20%, but not it's only 10%.


----------



## hanana

Currently in Honolulu and went to the Saint Laurent boutique to buy a bag.  Was disappointed to find out the discount is now only 10%, instead of 20%.  This just changed a few weeks ago so wanted to let others know in case they had also planned to shop in Honolulu soon.  I bought the bag anyway since tax is only 4.7% but a major disappointment.

edit: just saw that there was an earlier thread about this - sorry I did not check first!  I don’t know how to delete this post.


----------



## jennyf71

I was in hawaii as well (August 2021), can confirm that gucci, ysl is down 10%. Valentino however is at 20%. LV, Celine - discount depends on items but not more than 10%. Dior same thing (certain items) but no tax at the Ala Moana mall.


----------



## dulcieduveen

I went to Hawaii with no intention of buying luxury goods for myself but went in to buy a wallet/bags for family + friends.
LV - I only looked at SLGs and it was 10% or under 
Dior - book tote was 15% off.
Celine - triomphe bag was 10% discounted.


----------



## dazedreamer

dear all.. any SA contacts to share for YSL, Dior and LV?


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Hi for ysl is it 10 % off before tax ? Everything gonna be 10% off ? Anybody know because I am going to Maui soon


----------



## aiko610

dazedreamer said:


> dear all.. any SA contacts to share for YSL, Dior and LV?



Hi! I just got back from Hawaii last week. I would recommend shopping during the week, less traffic, but overall it is a lot slower than when I was there in the summer. Hardly had to wait in line when I went. The new YSL at Royal Hawaiian Center in Waikiki was really nice, just recently opened...wasn't open last time I was there. The lady that helped me was Grace. I picked up a logo t-shirt and believe the discount was 10%.


----------



## waimanalo18

Does anyone have an SA that can order me a Palm Springs mini? Im in honolulu. Thanks so much!


----------



## lVfanatic2004

Loewe just opened a boutique in Ala Moana Center in Honolulu. Heading to Oahu for my birthday next month and looking to purchase the puzzle bag as bday present for myself. Does anyone know if Loewe has discounted pricing in Hawaii?


----------



## brnicutie

lVfanatic2004 said:


> Loewe just opened a boutique in Ala Moana Center in Honolulu. Heading to Oahu for my birthday next month and looking to purchase the puzzle bag as bday present for myself. Does anyone know if Loewe has discounted pricing in Hawaii?


I believe it's 10% off. My LV CA went to get something the other day and he said it was cheaper than mainland pricing.


----------



## debsea

Hi just curious if you found Loewe to be cheaper in Hawaii. Thanks!


----------



## brnicutie

debsea said:


> Hi just curious if you found Loewe to be cheaper in Hawaii. Thanks!


it's about 10% cheaper.


----------



## debsea

thanks for confirming!


----------



## chilanga

trissy15 said:


> The bag is now $2350 online, it was $2290 before the increase a while back.


Hello my daughter is in Hawaii now coming back to lax this week how can she purchase a bag and not get tax can she Carry the bag  w her shopping bag


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

chilanga said:


> Hello my daughter is in Hawaii now coming back to lax this week how can she purchase a bag and not get tax can she Carry the bag  w her shopping bag



I've never been charged tax coming back to California from Honolulu. You just have to pay the sales tax in Hawaii when purchasing the bag. The tax rate is lower in Hawaii


----------

